# Anyone familiar with Conifer Health Solutions/Tenet?



## GRACEKELLEY1 (May 17, 2012)

]We were just told today that our hospital has "partnered" with Conifer Health Solutions and we are going to become Conifer employees in January. I already work remotely for my hospital but was wondering if any of you have worked or work for Conifer. I am a little leary because the only online feedback I am finding are negative comments from employees of Conifer. I am hoping that they are just a few sour grapes and that the company is a good one. I love my faith based not for profit hospital and changing to a for profit company is a tad scary and discouraging. Hoping to find some positive comments so please share anything you can. Thanks all!


----------



## mndajoy (May 19, 2012)

You must work for CHI.  I believe the two differences which will impact you the most are your benefits package, they usually slowly integrate this piece by creating a hybrid pkg of your old benefits and your new however, by the first of the year you will only be offered the same benefits as every other Conifer employee.  This may be a shock and may be a disappointment if you had really good benefits thru your previous employer.  The second thing you will notice is the hyperfocus on production.  I am not sure if you were subjected to productivity goals or not, but under Conifer you will be.  The only thing that bothers me about this is it diminishes the quality of work and you will encounter many people who take short cuts to meet production goals.  Other than these two major issues the transition should be seemless.  You will still do the same work, just now you will do it the Conifer way.


----------



## belominas (May 19, 2012)

*sorry*

worst place i ever worked. Good Luck ! Only Good part is the benefits ....


----------



## TSHCOLEMAN (May 20, 2012)

I work for Tenet. We have contract employees from conifer that works in admissions only. Not sure about the company but many mangers have quit and found jobs elsewhere.


----------



## Networker3412 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to agree with some of the other posts. Big disappointment with company.


----------

